# Help us plan a vacation!!!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought I would ask you all for some ideas on where we should spend our summer vacation. It will probably be without the boys-- there is this problem that everywhere that will take animals I am allergic to. But I am not ruling it out totally. 

Because the dollar is so low right now- we will not be going to Europe. 

I have been thinking either Canada or California--But where and how? I am open to other ideas as well. 

The vacations we have loved we have had a very comfortable home base that is humbly luxurious and nicely appointed (but not too expensive) whether it has been a hotel or a rented house or condo. We like city vacations as well as sea side, or country-- Both is a plus. We are both tired and really need a break. 

Some places we have loved: Paris, Provence, Santa Fe, San Fransisco (Wine country, Monterey, Carmel on that trip too) 

So if you have places you have rented... or hotels you have stayed at... Locations you have loved... all ideas and info are more than welcome...we just can't seem to come up with any on our own this time-- (did I mention we needed a vacation) 

I'm really excited to hear your ideas.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I have to tell you about this wonderful place in Richmond, VA. Its at the Sheraton Richmond West, they have some really cool events going on the end August and who knows you may run into a friend or two.:biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love Maui, but with ATA and Aloha Airlines going out of business this past week, it might be expensive to travel. 

Also there is lot more you can visit in CA. Tahoe and Yosemite are amazing. San Diego is another beautiful oceanside CA city,

What kind of things do you like to do on vacation?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Hubby and I are headed to Tulum, Mexico in a month. I can't wait!!:whoo: We're leaving our 3 human kids and fur kid at home. FREEDOM. LOL.:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl came up with all of my favorites - Lake Tahoe, Yosemite and San Diego. Gorgeous!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What about Lake Tahoe and Yosemite? They're within driving distance of each other and just gorgeous. One of the things I miss most about living in California, actually.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ha, I didn't even see Cheryl's post. Great minds and all that.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also wanted to add, I loved Seattle and Orcas Island... you can even cross the border and visit Vancouver, which is beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I LOVE IT!

Missy- I am going up to Yosemite this weekend and stopping back thru Carmel. I will let you know if it is as pet friendly as it says cause the girls are coming with me! 

When exactly are you thinking?

Some of my favorite vacations have been where we rented a cabin and did our own thing during they day, cooked together and night and hot tub!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This isn't very exotic, but we vacation in Seagrove Beach, Florida every summer with the kids. It's a great area...beautiful beaches, awesome bike path, no commercialized fast food restaurants. It's on the panhandle and is one of the many beach areas that comprise the Beaches of South Walton. Remember the Truman Show with Jim Carrey? It was filmed in Seaside, one of the communities in the area. We are always able to find pet friendly homes with a private pool...a definite plus when you have younger children. We drive b/c we're not that far away, but you could probably fly into Panama City which is very close. If you are interested, you should check out http://www.beachrentalsofsouthwalton.com or http://www.vrbo.com to find a rental.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I know this is going to sound weird...but have you ever researched Michigan?

If Michigan had a city with as many things going on as Minneapolis does (Yes, I know many of you probably don't think of it as such a hip city but honest it is...) I would move there in a heartbeat. 

I lived on Mackinac Island the summer I turned twenty. It was a heavenly experience. I worked in the Iroquois Hotel in the kitchen making beautiful salads, desserts, and appetizers. I cut my finger and needed stitches one evening and ended up working in the bike rental shop while my finger healed. Our employee housing was in the interior of the island, the non-touristy part, so I was really able to hang out with the "real islanders." The island is absolutely magical. It is eight miles around and only bikes and horse drawn vehicles are allowed. The interior of the island is a state forest, with beautiful wild flowers, caves, trees, and other incredible nature. There are a couple of golf courses, if you're into that...My friends I would bike up to the course from housing with beer in tow, to watch the sunset. Life sure was good.
There is a ton of history on the island, two forts, one where they do re-enactments and some amazing restaurants on the island. The restaurant I worked for was incredible, called the Carriage House.
It is a bit spendy to stay on the island, but I there are some good deals depending on what you are thinking...I always thought it would be cool to get a house for a week, vs. a hotel room. There are many options on the island. Traverse City is not too far away from Mackinac Island, and it is such a cool city. The river winds its way through the downtown, if I remember correctly.
An added bonus is how close Mackinac is from Canada, you could go there too...I hung out in Sault Saint Marie for my birthday. I had a great time.
Anyway, there are so many options out there. I just have a soft spot for the kind people, the amazing scenery, and the unexpected culture I found in Michigan. It is a "treasure" of a state.
Maybe I should work for the Michigan Board of Tourism?!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amy--I am from MI and love both Traverse City and Mackinac Island.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Amy--I am from MI and love both Traverse City and Mackinac Island.


Cheryl, you Michigan folks are the best!!!

It's been almost fifteen years since I worked on the island, but I've been back several times. Like the rest of the country, the island has changed a lot since I have been there, but it is still magical.

Oh and I forgot to mention the other bonuses-lake that looks like an ocean, sand dunes, Holland Michigan really looking how I imagine Holland would look, cherries cherries cherries! Paul Simon wrote a song about Saginaw for goodness sake... I could go on and on. 
:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I used to live in Michigan. It really is a neat place. On the island there is the Grand Hotel and that is where they filmed Somewhere in Time with Jane Seymour and Christopher Reeves. Traverse City has alot to offer and Petosky is really neat as well. We go there every summer for vacation. We are on staying on the ebeach this summer..right by Point Betsy lighthouse...like we will be able to walk to the light house. That is where we got Betzie's name!!! Have fun trying to figure something out!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Interesting! I have never heard of those places in Michigan, so when I have a little more time, I'm going to look them up. Thanks for posting about it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Mackinac Island is wonderful. My grandparents used to have a cabin at Houghton Lake, MI where we'd spend summers. We'd always make a trip to Mackinac. As kids we loved the boat ride and the Mackinac Island fudge!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Mackinac Island is wonderful. My grandparents used to have a cabin at Houghton Lake, MI where we'd spend summers. We'd always make a trip to Mackinac. As kids we loved the boat ride and the Mackinac Island fudge!!


I thought so too!! I lived near Detroit for a summer when I was in college and loved Mackinac Island - the fudge, the scenery, the fudge....we rented bikes and biked around the whole island. I remember the boat ride too!

But Missy, selfishly, I have to recommend CALIFORNIA. There is just SO much to do here. San Fran, Monterey/Carmel, Tahoe, Yosemite, Napa Valley wine country, Hav Forum people who will have to gather if you come out here, etc.

:biggrin1:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

We live close to the San Juan Islands and LOVE going there. It is one of the most beautiful and relaxing places to be. Lopez, San Juan, Orcas...they are all pretty. Weatherwise it's typically nicer there than on the mainland, but since it's still WA I can't guarantee no rain. The thing with WA rain is that it is typically more of a drizzle and people just keep on doing what they are doing. There is always something going on...in April the Tulip Festival is going on in Mount Vernon (which you'd pass on the way to the Anacortes Ferry to the Islands, which a is beautiful sight.

And yes, you're almost in Victoria from the Islands and you could fly into Vancouver instead of Seattle and take that in, too. A very nice city with things to do without being too overwhelmingingly big.

And...there is a super cute Havanese named Marley in the area, that's worth a trip right there.

Alexa...chiming in from Maui <g>


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My DH and I LOVE the San Juan Islands and Seattle, Victoria area too. We were lucky that 3 times we were there we had no rain (we must have packed and carried our sunny SF Bay Area weather :biggrin1.

The last trip we took, we went to the Olympic National Park, we then took a ferry across to visit Victoria (Butchart Gardens are just divine in the months of July and August). The San Juan Islands are lovely and I believe if you take the ferry to Seattle in the evening the night skyline of Seattle is spectacular to watch as you come in on the ferry. Seattel down town is a treat!

Missy, how long you plan to go? You might want to check : http://www.redweek.com/?

Timeshare owners like to rent out their units and there are some lovely resorts all across the US and the rents are reasonable depending on the destination.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What are the dates?
xxoox


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Also wanted to add, I loved Seattle and Orcas Island... you can even cross the border and visit Vancouver, which is beautiful!


:clap2:I LOVE Orcas Island!!! :clap2:
Carmel is *very *dog friendly!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<---- from Michigan too and I love Ann Arbor. Me and DH both grew up there and seriously every time we visit we discover something new.... unfortunately we also decided we hate snow!

Sally, I am excited!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You Gals are great. You can get help with anything on the forum.

Poornima, I have been checking out redweek.com-- thanks for that. 

Amy, Macinack sounds great.

Lina, Alexa, I will have to check out those seattle, WA islands, never heard of them.

Kim, that place looks great, but man Florida in the summer is HOT-- we did that one year. 

Jane, Kimberly, Cheryl, Amanda, I have to admit, I am pushing for CA because I have a fantasy of relocating there sometime in the near future-- I am very intrigued by the 70 degrees year round in San Diego. And of course there is the added benefit of perhaps meeting the CA Hav contingency (and if we leave the boys here, I will need a puppy fix.) 
We spent 10 days in Berkley and explored wine country, the redwood forests, monterey and carmel and big surr-- what an incredible landscape. We loved it. It helped of course that we got to stay in a friends house (they were in tortola) with a view of the bay-- so since we had no rent we lived pretty extravagantly that week. 

And Leeann, that is brilliant. perhaps an extra trip is in order.

Carole, we usually take a week or more in July-- but we have not set a date yet. We have pretty flexible schedules in the summer months so we play around with dates to get a good deal. Although summer is not the best time to get deals. 

As for what we like to do? Relax, we love the idea to be able "to live" in the location we have chosen so a condo is great. We don't hike, but love to see the sights, we love museums, resturaunts, beautiful scenery to take pictures of... 

keep the ideas coming. and thankyou


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

If you consider Michigan and Mackinac make sure to look into Charlevoix, Petoskey & Cheboygan. All are on the west coast of Michigan - on Lake Michigan. All three are charming towns, their are gorgeous places on the beach and lots of site seeing in the area. Of course, if you fly into Detroit Metro, you'd have to call - I make a great welcoming party! By the way, I love your new avatar of jasper!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy,
The reason I asked is maybe we could work something out where my DH and I could go away for a week or two and you guys could bring your boys with you and watch our two and they could all play together. 
We live on the Batiquitos Lagoon in Carlsbad about a block from the ocean. We could all give it some thought. Google Carlsbad (it is 25 miles N or San Diego)
Carole
xxoox


----------

